

Another prototype iPhone slips from Apple's clutches - MichaelApproved
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/05/12/yet-another-prototype-iphone-slips-from-apples-clutches/

======
BonoboBoner
They keep ruining our reality-distortion-field moment during the keynote :(

~~~
borism
reality-restoration-field is in effect :)

------
mootothemax
Seems like the phone was discovered in Vietnam! Google Translate link to the
original (Vietnamese) page here:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&langpair=vi|en&sl=vi&tl=en&u=http://www.tinhte.com/threads/406432-Xuat-
hien-iPhone-the-he-thu-4-o-Viet-Nam)

I would love it if it turned out that the iPhone was a counterfeiter's latest
marketing drive ;)

------
jasonlbaptiste
If the phone that sjobs@apple.com introduces in June is significantly
different in terms of outwards appearances, I think it will really wow
everyone way more than usual.

------
dcheong
Link with video -
[http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/iPhone+4G/news.asp?c=2...](http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/iPhone+4G/news.asp?c=20579&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PocketGamerLatestAdditions+\(Pocket+Gamer+-+Latest+additions\))

------
not_an_alien
Suspicious, eh Apple.

